# Differences between Nichia 219A and 219B



## HighLumens (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi guys and happy new year to everyone!:wave:

I followed the thread on the marketplace about the HDS Clicky with the Nichia 219 and I would like to understand something more about the differences between the Nichia 219A and the 219B that will be used in the flashlight (here is a link to the post i am referring to). I would like to understand why the B version is better than the A version (consider that the 219B's used are a special run with 92 CRI instead of the usual 83, IIRC).

If they had used the A version would the flashlight have reached 140 lumens but with less runtime?

Last question, what does it mean that the B version has a 150 lm/w, higher than the A version?

Thank you very much for helping me understand these technical details :thumbsup:


----------



## 18650 (Jan 1, 2014)

HighLumens said:


> Hi guys and happy new year to everyone!:wave:
> 
> I followed the thread on the marketplace about the HDS Clicky with the Nichia 219 and I would like to understand something more about the differences between the Nichia 219A and the 219B that will be used in the flashlight (here is a link to the post i am referring to). I would like to understand why the B version is better than the A version (consider that the 219B's used are a special run with 92 CRI instead of the usual 83, IIRC).
> 
> ...



The 219B is newer and slightly more efficient than the 219B at the higher drive currents. I'm not sure of what other differences exist.


----------



## PCC (Jan 2, 2014)

To my eyes, when compared side by side, the 219A has a slight pink tint to the beam that's missing from the 219B's tint. Colors pop when using either light so the CRI doesn't seem to have changed.

By the way, the 83 CRI emitter you're referring to is probably the Cree XP-G and not the Nichia 219A, which is rated at 92 CRI. If you compare the light from a cool white XP-G to the 219A or B you'll notice that the reds, oranges, and yellows appear to be a bit flat and lifeless with the XP-G and those same colors are lively with the 219.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 2, 2014)

so there is no pinky tint on the B ?


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 2, 2014)

PCC said:


> To my eyes, when compared side by side, the 219A has a slight pink tint to the beam that's missing from the 219B's tint. Colors pop when using either light so the CRI doesn't seem to have changed.
> 
> By the way, the 83 CRI emitter you're referring to is probably the Cree XP-G and not the Nichia 219A, which is rated at 92 CRI. If you compare the light from a cool white XP-G to the 219A or B you'll notice that the reds, oranges, and yellows appear to be a bit flat and lifeless with the XP-G and those same colors are lively with the 219.



Thanks for that! I've been curious about the new 219B's tint compared to the 219A.

Btw, The 83 CRI the OP was referring to is also the 219B.
Nichia's datasheets for the new 219B were originally rated for (80min/83typ)CRI but now they have updated it to include the higher (85min/92typ)CRI.


----------



## PCC (Jan 2, 2014)

neutralwhite said:


> so there is no pinky tint on the B ?



Nope, no more pinky tint. Very neutral with no color cast in any direction that I can tell. Noticed this when pointing the beam at grey sweatpants.



THE_dAY said:


> Thanks for that! I've been curious about the new 219B's tint compared to the 219A.
> 
> Btw, The 83 CRI the OP was referring to is also the 219B.
> Nichia's datasheets for the new 219B were originally rated for (80min/83typ)CRI but now they have updated it to include the higher (85min/92typ)CRI.


Thanks! I have to admit that I've never looked at the data sheets from Nichia.


----------



## SemiMan (Jan 4, 2014)

The 219b does not have a different tint from the 219a, that would he completely dependent on the individual emitter used.

The 219 a or b is not even specifically 90+ cri. It comes in 70,80,85, 90+ cri variants. 

219b is a newer more efficient 219. No more or less.

Semiman


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 6, 2014)

Someone on the another forum got 219B from Kaidomain and dedomed it. He also compared it to 219A. It looks like 219B is closer to Cree XP-G2 with shallower dome (than 219A) and bigger chip inside. 5500K B280 219B turned out to be as efficient as XP-G2 R5 and 4500K B220 219B (Kaidomain claims it's the high CRI one) was more efficient than 92CRI 219A from IS.


----------



## djozz (Jan 8, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> Someone on the another forum got 219B from Kaidomain and dedomed it. He also compared it to 219A. It looks like 219B is closer to Cree XP-G2 with shallower dome (than 219A) and bigger chip inside. 5500K B280 219B turned out to be as efficient as XP-G2 R5 and 4500K B220 219B (Kaidomain claims it's the high CRI one) was more efficient than 92CRI 219A from IS.



that someone ;-) in the meantime has his doubts about the Kaidomain Nichia219b 92CRI being really 92CRI, or perhaps just a nice 5000K tint.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello Darryl

My name is Noam Vowell, I am the account manager at Nichia Europe, in charge of our UK business.
I received your inquiry as below from our website.


hello there Nichia.
what would be the possible CRI of this, your nichia LED?. please see link.
http://www.leds.co.uk/ds/3mm_5mm_smd/NSPW500GS-K1-E.pdf

what do you think it could be CRI, and what is the K "Kelvin" rating?. 4200k?.

please email back.
thank you. 


Normally when our LEDs do not state the CRI value on the datasheet, there is no minimum CRI guaranteed with this product. That being said, let me double check to make sure.
For colour temperatures (K rating - CCT), please see the current datasheet attached, and the tables below. Page 3 will give the colour bin details. Which colour bin you are in determines the colour temperature. The correlation can be seen in the tables below. You can also use online calculators to convert chromaticity coordinates into CCT (K), such as -http://www.markhunter.com/writings/articles/chromaticity.asp.

Could you please let me know what is your intended application for this LED? I would be happy to help you choose the most suitable products from our range.

*Kind regards / **宜しくお願いします。*
*Noam Vowell*
*Key Account Manager*
Nichia Europe B.V.
Thomas R. Malthusstraat 1-3,1066 JR Amsterdam, The Netherlands
E-mail: [email protected]
Mobile: +31 (0)65-348-2955


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 8, 2014)

neutralwhite said:


> hello there Nichia.
> what would be the possible CRI of this, your nichia LED?. please see link.
> http://www.leds.co.uk/ds/3mm_5mm_smd/NSPW500GS-K1-E.pdf
> 
> ...



Dude, the LED you asked about is not the LED talked about in this thread. You are asking about the Nichia GS.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 10, 2015)

So you mean to say I could buy a 219B and get only 70 CRI?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 10, 2015)

The Nichia 219A in my MBI HF has a different look than the Nichia 219B ~5000K triple dropin from Nailbender. I am guessing the 'A' is a warm emitter, it looks like it is warmer, with the deep and medium browns having a more intense, deeper, darker cast than the same colors from sunlight. The 'B' is so close to what my eyes consider neutral, with just a little bit of 'brown enhancement' warmth. The Luxeon T in the ZebraLight SC62d 5500K with, I believe 85 CRI, does look a little cooler than the 'B' with those same brown colors looking a little washed out, maybe a little drab, but pretty close to sunlight. 

I recently received a Nichia ZoomHead from MatchBoxInstruments and it's tint could be described as in between the other two Nichia I have. At night, in the field, the stalks of the dead Gramma grass we have here are very suitable for discerning these subtle differences in tint, with the PDT (dedomed) XML2 looking very greenish/yellow. The 5000K 'B' looks great, even in the snow. The Luxeon T looks the most honest, like daytime under a thin, uniform cloud layer. Shining the 'A','B' and 'T' at the same time, the Nichia 219B 5000K wins with slightly more interesting colors without looking artificial.

This is not to say that the 219 'A' and 'B' Nichia LED's with the same specs, in general, have a different tint, though. I do not know about that.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## tfh (Feb 16, 2017)

Even though I am a huge fan of Nichia 219B, I was wondering if in the meanwhile a better successor has presented itself already? I noticed that Nichia does have some LEDs in their catalogue with a CRI of 95, however the lumen output is rather low. Other than that, I find it quite a task to navigate the catalogues of Cree and Nichia. :shrug:


----------



## RollerBoySE (Feb 16, 2017)

219C (5000K CRI>90) is one of the best bets right now.
http://www.nichia.co.jp/en/product/led_product_data.html?type='NVSW219C'


----------



## tfh (Feb 17, 2017)

5000K is too cool for my taste, I think. What newer high-CRI (>93) flashlights (finished product packages) with a better lumen output at <4000K ("neutral white" and warmer) are there? Or is anything known about pipelines?


----------



## gunga (Feb 17, 2017)

Nichia 219C is available in high cri in 4000K and 3500K (also 3000K and 2700K).


----------



## RollerBoySE (Feb 17, 2017)

gunga said:


> Nichia 219C is available in high cri in 4000K and 3500K (also 3000K and 2700K).



219C is available in just about all temperatures you could ever want (all available with a minimum CRI of 90, typical 93): 

http://www.nichia.co.jp/specification/products/led/NVSL219C-E.pdf

http://www.nichia.co.jp/specification/products/led/NVSW219C-E.pdf


----------



## tfh (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks @RollerBoySE and @gunga, for taking the time to answer me. I do feel like a noob, because I probably have difficulties explaining exactly what I mean.
Surely, everyone here knows about the evolution that LEDs have gone through over the years. I remember the two lights that got me into the whole game were a first generation Inova X1 and the Arc-AAA Premium (in both aluminium and titanium; both still work). All quite low on lumens and terrible CRI, by today's standards.
So the lights with Nichia's 219B high-CRI emitters were a big improvement, and whenever I see it as an option for a light, I take it (like with the Foursevens Preon P2 High CRI Edition Neutral White I got from illumn.com), even today. I do not know since when Nichia's 219B emitter has been around, but I think it must be quite some years now.
So my question is: with the evolution of LEDs in mind, is the successor of the Nichia 219B with higher CRI (>93, typical 95 or higher), better output, better efficiency, etcetera (in a variety of of temperatures including neutral and warm white) already among us?


----------



## etc (Sep 30, 2017)

Necrobump.

I got 219A via the M61LLL a few years ago but was never entirely pleased with it. It did not have that great a runtime (relatively speaking) as I expected and the tint was just slightly off. Maybe some pink in it or something I've never seen in any other module.

To its credit, it has a pretty floody beam, flooder than regular M61xx.

Now I got the M61LLL 219B V2 High-CRI and the tint is slightly better, I might even say perfect. 

I wonder, after several years, what are the runtime nuances one might experience between 219A and B versions, specifically in the M61LLL model?


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 8, 2017)

They would be the same. Malkoff uses constant current so with equal current the 219B would give more lumens versus a longer runtime.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Oct 8, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> They would be the same. Malkoff uses constant current so with equal current the 219B would give more lumens versus a longer runtime.



219C is even better


----------

